

How much do you trust news websites? Rate them by trust on Penocchio - dinkom
http://www.penocchio.net/

======
Nadya
It will be interesting to note if political biases heavily skew how "trusted"
certain websites are. With left-wing sources being "trusted" and right-wing
sources being "not at all", or vice-versa.

How easy is it to register multiple accounts to 'game' the site? If this ever
becomes a popular tool for gauging how trustworthy a news source is, I smell
foul play in ratings could become a thing - which makes the ratings themselves
untrustworthy.

